
Secure email provider Tutanota launches free encrypted calendar - Down_n_Out
https://www.tutanota.com/blog/posts/free-encrypted-calendar/
======
Down_n_Out
After what seems a very long wait Tutanota now provides a free encrypted
calendar along their secure email, a most requested feature. It's still beta
for now but usable and I for one welcome it. I like the simplicity of the
Tutanota interface but a calendar was definitely something I was sometimes
missing.

